# R.I.P bud



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

well as i said in the thread about him, he didnt pull through, such a shame, but we did all we could, the 12 months i had him was one big fight, but we were fighting a loosing battle, he justb wasnt meant to be. he passed away tonight  he is gone, but will never be forgotten, and will be burried with the other animals. 

R.I.P bud, at least the suffering is gone, you didnt deserve it, at least its over now! 

lee


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 17, 2008)

RIP bud... you'll be missed 
the fight is over and you can rest atlast little fella.  x


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

so sorry- I read your other thread and my heart goes out to you.

RIP bud xxx you were loved xx


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss 
R.I.P.
eace:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear that dude, R.i.P.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

RIP bud  

Come get a hug from me tomorrow. 

xxx


----------



## wizadara (May 15, 2008)

R.I.P Bud
it seems the short time you had was with a family that wer'nt willing to give up on you, sadly you couldnt go on but you'll always have a place in the hearts of those who love you 
kind regards adara xx


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks for all the kind comments : victory:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Lee.


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry for your Loss! hes in a good place now in pet heaven 
R.I.P Bud x


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

so sorry to hear!!! R.I.P. 
hope your ok! x


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

RIP litlte un. Lee you did you utmost for him x


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Sorry about this Lee.xxx Take care.xx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

